# South Park Season 13



## Ranbay (Oct 8, 2009)

Dead Celebrities Episode 1308 (Original Air Date: Oct 07, 2009)


you all know where to look


----------



## idioteque (Oct 8, 2009)

Awwwwww yeah


----------



## xes (Oct 8, 2009)

does that mean it's on "that website" already? (looked yesterday, but it wasn't on there)


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 8, 2009)

will be on many sites today, was aired last night in the US 

so would not be online will about 3-4 am today here.. or something.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 8, 2009)

Can i have a hint please, about where to see it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 8, 2009)

http://stagevu.com/video/gdldweokzoxc


----------



## Pip (Oct 8, 2009)

Allsp? Tvshack?


----------



## red rose (Oct 8, 2009)

I loved that


----------



## Dandred (Oct 9, 2009)

Michael Jackson


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 10, 2009)

Didn't like the new episode, just not into the latest series sadly.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 10, 2009)

it's  one of the better episodes

makes me wonder about chipotle though...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 10, 2009)

Must admit i didn't see the part earlier where Michael Jackson was in Ike, just seen it now on a repeat, made me laugh abit!


----------



## gavman (Oct 10, 2009)

i watched the worst ever episode of south park last night

the one where they go to afghanistan

why do they hate us?
well they're just jealous, apparently 

ends with a nauseating 'my country, right or wrong' version of the 'i've learned something today' monologue

reminds you how basically right wing the series is, and underlines the lack of wisdom or insight displayed by the programme makers

occasionally funny, always insular, generally ignorant


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 10, 2009)

eh?

i got quite a different feel off that episode    though i didn't particularly enjoy the  the overtly slapstick parts  i did note their nod to "classic" animation 


i think  people misinterpret  taking  jabs  at  everything  for  attacking  the  side they are on ...    right wing people will think the show left wing and visa versa


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 10, 2009)

gavman said:


> i watched the worst ever episode of south park last night
> 
> the one where they go to afghanistan
> 
> ...



You totally missed the point.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 10, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> i think  people misinterpret  taking  jabs  at  everything  for  attacking  the  side they are on ...    right wing people will think the show left wing and visa versa



I just think the show mocks both sides opinion on things tbh.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 15, 2009)

Yet another funny as fuck episode


----------



## zit (Oct 15, 2009)

Trying to figure out the politics of parker and stone by how many times they poke fun at the right or left is no easy task.  In my opinion, they are pretty even in their mockery of both sides of the political spectrum.

That's what I love about the show. It's indiscriminate piss-taking.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 16, 2009)

South Park - 13x09 - Butters' Bottom Bitch


----------



## xes (Oct 16, 2009)

Saw that last night, made me laugh out loud a good few times. (that copper farting all the spunk into a bag  ) 

They get better and better


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 16, 2009)

http://stagevu.com/video/mhcxmiblpcoq


----------



## Sadken (Oct 16, 2009)

gavman said:


> reminds you how basically right wing the series is



I just get the impression you have not watched many episodes, really.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 22, 2009)

South.Park.S13E10.W.T.F.HDTV.XviD


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 22, 2009)

http://stagevu.com/video/xwblqthncidr streamed

Good pisstake of WWE/WWF


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 22, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> http://stagevu.com/video/xwblqthncidr streamed
> 
> Good pisstake of WWE/WWF



Seen clips of it, these new ones are certainly better than the other ones before they had the break in the series.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 23, 2009)

was awesome


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 24, 2009)

Watched the full episode tonight, loved the first half but thought it was back to being shite again during the 2nd half of it.


----------



## lanepe (Oct 25, 2009)

Personally, I think that SP gets better and better.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2009)

wtf wasn't quite as good as  butters bottom bitch  but   in genral i do feel  southpark is getting better  

i think they now add in a lot more subtle and character based humour 

plus the way they show up everyday insanity but turning it up to 11 is fantastic


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 29, 2009)

south.park.s13e11.hdtv.xvid


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 5, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> south.park.s13e11.hdtv.xvid



http://stagevu.com/video/kfnptmllmyfe

Plus last night's superb episode on can be found here http://stagevu.com/video/ecsuvcgxypxs


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 5, 2009)

the f word

deeply beutiful

if a bit gay


----------



## xes (Nov 5, 2009)

bbbrrruubrubrubrubrubbrruubruuBBRRUURR


----------



## nick h. (Nov 5, 2009)

Have things picked up since that disgraceful Cartman-as-masked-superhero rubbish? Is it honestly as good as it used to be?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 5, 2009)

if not better

the coon was a low point of the season (it had no real edge)  all the recent episodes have been great


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 5, 2009)

"Fishsticks" 
"Fatbeard"	
"Dead Celebrities"	 
"Butters' Bottom Bitch" 
"W.T.F." 
"Whale Whores"	
"The F Word"

all good  or great


----------



## nick h. (Nov 5, 2009)

OK, I'll try them. But if you speak with forked tongue there will be trouble. I'll get Lisa Daniels to suffocate you.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 5, 2009)

a fate worse that death


----------



## xes (Nov 12, 2009)

Is this one ripping on Ron Paul, or I did I imagine that?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 12, 2009)

it might be calling ron paul a fucking shit hole  it's certanly a question i'm asking



it's more aimed at Glenn Beck though


----------



## debaser (Nov 13, 2009)

My favourite so far, the first morning announcement had me crying


----------



## xes (Nov 13, 2009)

Ron Paul, Glenn Beck, it's the same thing really


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 13, 2009)

debaser said:


> My favourite so far, the first morning announcement had me crying



I started watching it in the office on my lunch break and after that scene I realised I probably can't pretend I'm looking at spreadsheets.

Proper LOL


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 19, 2009)

This week's episode is top notch


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 19, 2009)

Spooky - is that the one that went out last night in the US, or the Cartman as Glenn Beck one?


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 19, 2009)

_Mr Mackey? What's a meronic jizzbag?_


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 19, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Spooky - is that the one that went out last night in the US, or the Cartman as Glenn Beck one?



Last night's US one. It has Randy in it. Nuff said


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 19, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Last night's US one. It has Randy in it. Nuff said


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 20, 2009)

Peeeeeee


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 20, 2009)

pee was  really rather a let down after the rest of the sewason


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 20, 2009)

i thought it was better than the WTF one


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 20, 2009)

really?  WTF had  some jokes   pee  just seemed too be random stuff happening


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 20, 2009)

Are you forgetting the epic "minorities" Cartman number ?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 20, 2009)

innit


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 20, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> really?  WTF had  some jokes   pee  just seemed too be random stuff happening




i really didint thik wtf was that great , maybe cos i was never into wrestling.../


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 20, 2009)

well the musical number was good...  it's  just  that  the whole waterpark disaster movie thing  never really took off

it's  like there was two eipsode in there  nither of witch was finished

having cartman  spend a whole episode like that going insane   might have been  fun   or    having  the disaster zombie movie  aspect   pushed a little further    would have been good

it just  felt like  two half episodes stapled together   it  never  got anywhere


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

Just switched to this, gawd, south park is relying on lame jokes more than ever.


----------

